# Bloody dog bit my ankle



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

Yesterday while doing laps around my local park i had a dog come running at me. I felt it nip my Achilles tendon. When i'd managed to out cycle the bloody thing i stopped to find it'd ripped the back of my sock. When i peeled the sock down i saw a small bloodied hole in my Achilles tendon area. I went ape as they say and flew (as fast as i could)back up the hill to have a do with this things owner. I then saw them hurry the dog and themselves into a grey estate car and drive off. They would've sussed i wasn't too happy and so decided to get make their escape. This is the second time in a few days that this dog has attacked me. Last Tuesday it flew at me and started to run and stalk me as i was climbing at about 9mph. It circled my bike growling and stuff while the owner shouted its name trying to call it back. I looked at him and said sorry in a sarcastic way,meaning *he* was supposed to apologise not me. He didn't. It came at me again so i unclipped and managed to kind of stomp on it's head but with only enough pressure to push it away rather than crack its skull(unfortunately). Anyway,yesterday it came at me on my blind side(i'm blind in the right eye),shaking me up, as i heard it before seeing it, then there it was right in front of my bike. I don't think this dog is being particularly aggressive,more stupid,but it wants sorting before it either knocks me or another cyclist of our bikes. Not to mention the biting aspect. When i got home i cleaned up the bite mark with alcohol hand wash. I had a tetanus jab 3 years ago so i'm still covered,i think. The dog is one of those 'labradoodle' or 'cockapoo' types,not a 'Staffie' or any other breed associated with 'devil dog' status. Any ideas or thoughts about what to do the next time it confronts me would be welcome!


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Sep 2018)

I had total sympathy to your horrible attack until I got to the bit "rather than crack its skull(unfortunately)" at which point my sympathy vanished.


----------



## Globalti (3 Sep 2018)

Have you got a CO2 cylinder trigger thingy? Load a fresh cartridge and give the dog a blast, I bet it won't come near you again.


----------



## rualexander (3 Sep 2018)

They don't give tetanus injections for dog bites these days anyway, at least not in this area.
They do however give a course of antibiotics.
I was bitten earlier this year.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2018)

I'm with @Rooster1 here. And I'm surprised at your attitude as a fellow dog owner, which should at least mean you'd know to be a little wary pedalling near them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

Rooster1 said:


> I had total sympathy to your horrible attack until I got to the bit "rather than crack its skull(unfortunately)" at which point my sympathy vanished.





rualexander said:


> They don't give tetanus injections for dog bites these days anyway, at least not in this area.
> They do however give a course of antibiotics.
> I was bitten ealier this year.


The tetanus jab was for cuts and grazes i got when i was knocked off my bike. The bite mark doesn't seem too deep,probably just broke the skin's surface,but it aches a bit now. I think it's more a bruise than a puncture.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Sep 2018)

You live such an exciting life, how do you cope? i'm sure I've said it before, you have more 'incidents' in a week than I have in a year


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I'm with @Rooster1 here. And I'm surprised at your attitude as a fellow dog owner, which should at least mean you'd know to be a little wary pedalling near them.


When i said cracked its skull i meant as in when your mother said she'd bang your heads together type of way. As for 'pedalling near them',i was doing laps of the park. It's not like i can avoid dogs as they're on the football pitches which i'm circling.


----------



## Kajjal (3 Sep 2018)

Unless you are used to dogs they are quite difficult to read or understand.

Be careful but a general rule is unless they are growling continually and showing teeth then it is more of a question from the dog than aggression. When cycling near dogs slow down and if they come over normally if you stop so do they and the owners rapidly take over if needed. If I see dogs I just slow down until the owners see me and once they seem happy carry on as normal. Most owners will call their dogs to one side if needed.

To give you a couple of examples, I was out at the weekend mountain biking and a large dog bounded over barking at me. I calmly and firmly told it no and it trotted off. Another dog came over to me but while it was barking was more hesitant. For the second dog I just said hello to it and it was happy enough then.

For a non dog owner this is very difficult to tell apart until you understand and it is the responsibility of the dog owner to train, socialise and not let their dog get into circumstances they cannot control properly. A dog should definitely not be biting you unless provoked.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Sep 2018)

You have my sympathies Accy. I was chased by a ghastly yappy thing just the other day while cycling, but managed to out-pace it before it had a chance to bite - which I'm pretty sure it would have done. I should have had words with the half-wit dog owners, but it was a lovely day, the sun was out and I didn't want to let idiots spoil my mood.

I really loathe dogs, not that I'd wish any harm on them, I just wish there weren't so many idiotic dog owners about, (especially nowadays when it seems to be the law in the UK that you have to own at least one of the damn things).


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

A large frame pump filled with sand makes an excellent yet totally inconspicuous, anti dog weapon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Sep 2018)

Sorry Accy but I'm struggling to sympathise with you here. You don't think there could be a correlation between having kicked the dog in the head a few days ago and it biting you yesterday do you?

For what it's worth I got bitten a few weeks ago for the first time ever on a ride as mentioned here: link

I suppose I'm too big a softy when it comes to dogs as I didn't feel the need to lash out at him and the owner showed me the broken collar so I know it was just one of those things.


----------



## andrew_s (3 Sep 2018)

The dog owner should know whether their dog chases thing (like cyclists) or not. If it does, it should be on a short lead or unable to run out of the property.

The only time I got chomped, I was on fixed, and the dog bit across the sole of my shoe and the plastic plate the ratchet buckle fits to, so it didn't do any damage and the dog got its head given a violent shaking. I was inclined to go back with some diluted tabasco in a water bottle and give it a squirt but never got round to it.

I've known someone who held out his foot (in a suitable stout shoe), and when the dog chomped on it, trod down full weight (at 15 mph or so) and gave the dog's lower jaw a scrape along the road.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

Glow worm said:


> it seems to be the law in the UK that you have to own at least one of the damn things).


The park i'm on about has owners/dog walkers sometimes walking 5, 6 even 7 dogs. They adopt the pack mentality and are quite intimidating.


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> When i said cracked its skull i meant as in when your mother said she'd bang your heads together type of way. As for 'pedalling near them',i was doing laps of the park. It's not like i can avoid dogs as they're on the football pitches which i'm circling.



I know, it just reads harshly.


----------



## rrarider (3 Sep 2018)

Richard Ballantine didn't like dogs much either.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-to-deal-with-dogs-or-has-this-guy-got-issues.95412/


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

rrarider said:


> Richard Ballantine didn't like dogs much either.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-to-deal-with-dogs-or-has-this-guy-got-issues.95412/



Genuine self defence is one thing, doing no more the absolutely necessary and clearing orf, but this chaps attempt at humour is nothing less than nasty.


----------



## Lonestar (3 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> A large frame pump filled with sand makes an excellent yet totally inconspicuous, anti dog weapon.



On the bike tour our leader squirted the water bottle at them.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Sep 2018)

Sorry about that Accy, at least the crown jewels are intact.
Sometimes 'down Shep' just won't do.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2018)

I refer you to a post I made in the "things you'd like to say" thread...



> If, in your words, your dog doesn't like bikes and becomes agressive around them, why is it off the leash on a shared path?



They should be under proper control in a public area.


----------



## oldfatfool (3 Sep 2018)

I prefer most dogs to most people, nothing posted so far as altered my outlook.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

oldfatfool said:


> I prefer most dogs to most people, nothing posted so far as altered my outlook.


I am a dog lover,despite what happened yesterday. I suppose the dog was doing it's natural instinctive thing of chasing moving objects. What maddens me is that those two owners who've let it charge at me didn't even show the slightest bit of concern for me. The woman was worse than the man,in the way she didn't even try to call it back like the man did. I suppose they're cyclist haters. There's a lot of that type about!


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2018)

Blame the owners completely, to not even apologise or see how you were is scandalous!

Been chased a few times by dogs, especially along the river path near me, never been bitten though, must have been scary.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2018)

Do you have a 650B bike - I can lend you some Ice Spiker Pro tyres with 300 spikes in each tyre - mince meat for tea ? (Only joking)


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

potsy said:


> never been bitten though, must have been scary.



I didn't know i'd been bitten until i got away from the dog and then i felt a throbbing. I think the adrenalin stuff kicks in and says 'get the fark out of here asap',rather than saying 'hey you've just been bitten,stop to have a look'.


----------



## DRM (3 Sep 2018)

Generally, if you stop, the chase instinct stops, it's just knowing what's an aggressive chase, or not, but the bottom line is the dog should be under control if it's known to chase moving things, sometimes it's a shame you can't just out pace the dog, egging it on to follow you for quite a distance, I bet the owners would panic then if they thought they'd lost it.


----------



## Alan O (3 Sep 2018)

I've been chased by dogs a few times, and I always stop and face them and it's always worked - I never try to outrun them.


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2018)

Accy's story has alarmed me greatly. From now on I will only ever venture outside with a laxative spiked steak tied to each ankle.


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2018)

Could have been worse Accy!


----------



## SteveF (3 Sep 2018)

A lot worse....


----------



## bladesman73 (3 Sep 2018)

Billy Liar


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> I've been chased by dogs a few times, and I always stop and face them and it's always worked - I never try to outrun them.


I know what you mean but stopping kind of means the dog and its owner have achieved their objective of disrupting my ride. When i'm doing my laps i try to stay clipped in for the duration,which is usually about 1 hr 40 mins to 2 hrs 10, depending on how many i do.


----------



## simongt (4 Sep 2018)

As has been said, most dogs have a wired in chase mentality. Sadly, from my experience, too many dog owners don't train their charges with the basics; return when called etc., because it usually means - and yes, I owned dogs for forty years - many hours of hard repetitive training to achieve the result. And too many dog owners just can't be bothered with it. What does irritate me is when a dog comes running up to you and jumps up and down at you with it's mucky paws, often slobbering as well, the owners reaction is usually 'Ahh, it's only playing - !' 
So you're going to pay to get my coat cleaned - ? Yeah right - !


----------



## Globalti (4 Sep 2018)

Another strategy is to stop and bend down pretending to pick up a stone, a gesture that's recognised by dogs all over the world.


----------



## berty bassett (4 Sep 2018)

been reading this with interest and was quite content just to read and not comment , but i think some have been a bit harsh , as i see it , the biker had done nothing wrong and was bitten by a dog out of control , if a little kid was running or biking and was attacked by the dog where would they stand then ? if this is the standard reaction of the dog then it may happen daily who knows 
i was bitten by a dog that came up behind and got my leg and if i was quick enough i would have retaliated 
at the very least he should have reported it to the police then there is a record of it just in case it is a regular thing 
as for stopping and putting bike between you and dog - you shouldn't have to , you should be able to do your thing without effecting others the same as they should


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

berty bassett said:


> as for stopping and putting bike between you and dog - you shouldn't have to , you should be able to do your thing without effecting others the same as they should



You're quite right, society at large should behave and we should be able to walk without fear of dog attack, walk down dark alleys at night without fear, not worry about theft, etc etc, but it is, very sadly, pie in the sky. Since the dawn of history society has had its fair share of arrissoles, and it always will. Wishing it so will never change that. So while it would be nice not to worry about all those things, prudent people will continue to worry, because it's better to be unscathed than right, every single time.


----------



## Saluki (4 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I know what you mean but stopping kind of means the dog and its owner have achieved their objective of disrupting my ride. When i'm doing my laps i try to stay clipped in for the duration,which is usually about 1 hr 40 mins to 2 hrs 10, depending on how many i do.


I am not sure that the dog has an objective. It's a dog and will chase things. It's what they do.
stopping for a few seconds might be a plan. Befriend the dog and it might not bike you. Could it have been over excited? Or was it a snappy yappy thing


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Sep 2018)

I find that most dog owners have a blinkered mentality to the effect their animals have on others. Next door have 2 yappy little things that yap all day. She does know as they started the second she closed the door going to work the other day.
On yesterday's (2nd day) tour of Britain I saw a bloke had quite a large Labrador type dog at the side of the road. He did have it on lead but it was standing in the road when the first bikes went past. Why would you want to take your dog to watch a bike race. It could be he was caught up whilst walking dog but, take more control!


----------



## Gary E (4 Sep 2018)

Befriending the dog would be as bad as getting bitten for me lol 
I'm quite allergic to dogs and as such I've never had the slightest affinity for them. After all it's difficult to be fond of something that at best makes you itch and at worst (after prolonged contact) affects your breathing!!! (If I spend any time in a house with a dog in it I start to sound like Darth Vader).


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Sep 2018)

I have been bitten by quite a few dogs. Mainly in Africa. Came close in Europe. *Stopping does not halt an attack.* One of the worst maulings I got was from two Dobermans when I tried this. If it wasn’t for a pedestrian I would have come off worse. Keeping a stick, even a cricket bat (when coming home from school) is one tactic commonly employed *in Africa*. In the same way as pretending to hurl a stone (often you don’t even have to have anything in your hand) works well. With a stick or bat, brandishing it is enough to make the dog change it’s mind. In all my years I never made contact. Didn’t need to. 

Over here though dogs should have some degree of training and we all know it is law to have the dog on a lead in public. We know we (and other dog owners) don’t do that, but we should if we can’t control the animal. If your dog bites someone prepare to suffer the legal consequences.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> I find that most dog owners have a blinkered mentality to the effect their animals have on others. Next door have 2 yappy little things that yap all day. She does know as they started the second she closed the door going to work the other day.
> On yesterday's (2nd day) tour of Britain I saw a bloke had quite a large Labrador type dog at the side of the road. He did have it on lead but it was standing in the road when the first bikes went past. Why would you want to take your dog to watch a bike race. It could be he was caught up whilst walking dog but, take more control!



I took my lab to watch the ladies tour. Why shouldn't I? I enjoyed it, he enjoyed, and he was under complete control. He was better behaved than some of the humans present.


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I took my lab to watch the ladies tour. Why shouldn't I? I enjoyed it, he enjoyed, and he was under complete control. He was better behaved than some of the humans present.


But this guy had it on the road.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

Thrn the guy is a tool. The dog wont know any different.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> Befriend the dog and it might not bite you.



Difficult for me riding in the African countries. One country had 52 dialects. I’d be blown if I knew which one the damn dog spoke.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

Just put on a dodgy Afrikaans accent, it's bound to understand that.


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Just put on a dodgy Afrikaans accent, it's bound to understand that.


And eat you.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> I find that most dog owners have a blinkered mentality to the effect their animals have on others. Next door have 2 yappy little things that yap all day. She does know as they started the second she closed the door going to work the other day.
> On yesterday's (2nd day) tour of Britain *I saw a bloke had quite a large Labrador type dog at the side of the road. He did have it on lead but it was standing in the road when the first bikes went past. Why would you want to take your dog to watch a bike race.* It could be he was caught up whilst walking dog but, take more control!




Yes,why would you take a dog off a lead to an event where it can wander and become a danger to others?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cExWSKF3yZs


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Sep 2018)

To verify the dog bites. I would like to see a photo of them with a teaspoon alongside them.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Sep 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> To verify the dog bites. I would like to see a photo of them with a teaspoon alongside them.



Scars. I’ve got scars. No one is ever interested. Made my day. I love a good war story. 

The teaspoon is a bit weird.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> If your dog bites someone prepare to suffer the legal consequences.



That should be the case,but the woman who was quite happy to let her dog bite me on Sunday,then disappear before i could go back and challenge her hasn't/won't face legal consequences. I suspect one of the owners and the dog will be up the park today when i intend to do about 30 laps. There's no point in challenging them now as they'll just deny it at best and with me thinking they're anti cyclist i'll probably get a mouthful of abuse. I have a good idea now of the vehicle they arrive in. I suppose i could contact the police but it'd be my word against theirs,unless there was a witness to any further attack.
Some would say just find somewhere else to cycle,but i've been doing laps around that park for about 15 years. I think that some seem to have a problem with me and other cyclists doing laps of the park,but it's supposed to be a shared facility for the pleasure and leisure of the folk of the town,not just somewhere where dogs are taken for a crap and to run riot!


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Scars. I’ve got scars. No one is ever interested. Made my day. I love a good war story.
> 
> The teaspoon is a bit weird.



The teaspoon is a trick I use when I buy motorbikes online. Anyone can cut and paste pictures of dog bites. But not many people can cut and paste dog bites with teaspoons attached to them. Its to make sure the item actally exists and they have it.

Weird but effective.


----------



## Alan O (4 Sep 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> On yesterday's (2nd day) tour of Britain I saw a bloke had quite a large Labrador type dog at the side of the road. He did have it on lead but it was standing in the road when the first bikes went past. Why would you want to take your dog to watch a bike race.


"No dear, I'm not going to sit and watch the cycling on telly all day. Yes dear, I am going to walk the dog."


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> To verify the dog bites. I would like to see a photo of them with a teaspoon alongside them.


Isn't it supposed to be a 20 pence piece? Seriously though,if i could send in pic's i wouldn't be off the site as i have sooo many things to show! Even more serious,the bite has i wouldn't say put me off cycling,but it's made me more aware if that was possible/needed of how dogs are so unpredictable. This bollox we hear of 'he's only being friendly' and 'well if you'd stopped to just let him sniff you instead of running/cycling away he wouldn't have bitten you' blah blah just isn't right! As i've stated i have a dog,i hate animal cruelty and would probably get more upset over animals suffering than humans suffering,but i have a right to be safe from bloody dogs that not only can bite you but in the case of cyclists can either knock you off or cause you to fall off causing serious injury!


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Sep 2018)

I've put several posts on here about the selfishness and denial of many dog owners. "He won't bite". Etc.
But I had a sister who was scared of dogs. She was 5 and on her way to the shop (1963 so roads not as busy as today). She was chased into road and under a bus and died at the scene. Dog owner never found. 
I only found out a couple of years ago that my uncle was about 100 yards away waiting for bus going in opposite direction and saw everything.
Granddaughters are terrified of dogs, previous experience with other grand parents alsation that was kept in house and never walked. If dogs are around when we are with them I'm terrified of possible consequences.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> Could it have been over excited? Or was it a snappy yappy thing


Probably both,but i wasn't in the mood for stopping,asking the owner its name and stroking it as if to say 'i know he's after biting my leg and maybe knocking me off but hey he's sooo cute'. I just don't want any interaction with people who i see as anti cyclist. I'd rather they kept them and their dogs to themselves like i do when i'm out cycling.


----------



## Globalti (4 Sep 2018)

I have also been nipped on the thigh by a dog; I was plodding up a hill one bright snowy day on the mountain bike when an out of control collie ran alongside me yapping and jumping up. I ignored it until it nipped me and I saw red, threw the bike down and turned on the dog bellowing with anger. Last I saw of it, the dog was scarpering as fast as possible, rear legs almost overtaking front, looking at me over its shoulder with an "Oh sheeeit" cartoon expression. The owner was a young woman wearing a long coat that was dragging in the snow who wailed: "Did my dog bite you?"

I stopped and examined my thigh while giving her a few choice words of advice about controlling her stupid dog, silly woman.


----------



## davidphilips (4 Sep 2018)

Know its your word against theres but i would still report it as you have been injured, consider taking a camera with you in case of another attack then even if the owners have been made aware by the police its been reported and they see you taking pictures if there out of control dog runs after you again they may want to take control before theres legal action.

Theres a nasty dog that has went for me a few times when cycling and ran up the main road after me (about 25 miles from my home) actually feel sorry for it because it has never bite me but runs up the main road and sooner or later will have an accident.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

Deffo report it Accy. It's a criminal offence to be in charge of a dog that causes injury, and if a few more people were prosecuted then some of the lazy ones might control their mutts a bit better. Presumably your injury will corroborate your account.


----------



## Nibor (4 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I am a dog lover,despite what happened yesterday. I suppose the dog was doing it's natural instinctive thing of chasing moving objects. What maddens me is that those two owners who've let it charge at me didn't even show the slightest bit of concern for me. The woman was worse than the man,in the way she didn't even try to call it back like the man did. I suppose they're cyclist haters. There's a lot of that type about!


Here is the key if a dog is chasing you it is best to stop until it loses interest.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Deffo report it Accy. It's a criminal offence to be in charge of a dog that causes injury, and if a few more people were prosecuted then some of the lazy ones might control their mutts a bit better. Presumably your injury will corroborate your account.


I bet if i belted the dog with a tree branch or similar in an effort to defend myself the dog the owners would be in the local paper looking glum with the headlines along the lines of 'Crazed Cyclist Attacks Very Friendly Dog for No Reason'. The article would probably say stuff like 'Barney is a very friendly lovable dog who just likes running up to people to slobber all over them. I don't know why but this cyclist stopped in the road,picked up a fallen branch and hit poor Barney for no apparent reason'! We urge other dog owners to be on the lookout for cyclists who think they own the road and have no patience with friendly dogs like Barney'!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

Nibor said:


> Here is the key if a dog is chasing you it is best to stop until it loses interest.


But what if i stop and the thing attacks me? I think it's best to outrun/cycle it.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Sep 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> I've put several posts on here about the selfishness and denial of many dog owners. "He won't bite". Etc.
> But I had a sister who was scared of dogs. She was 5 and on her way to the shop (1963 so roads not as busy as today). She was chased into road and under a bus and died at the scene. Dog owner never found.
> I only found out a couple of years ago that my uncle was about 100 yards away waiting for bus going in opposite direction and saw everything.
> Granddaughters are terrified of dogs, previous experience with other grand parents alsation that was kept in house and never walked. If dogs are around when we are with them I'm terrified of possible consequences.



That's tragic, it must have been very hard for your family. The poor girl must have been terrified. People forget the effect that dogs can have on children.

We have a public field opposite our house and the children in our street, mine included, are very wary of dogs because of the number of times they've been chased, jumped on, barked at and knocked over by out of control dogs.

The owners stand in the field calling their dogs as they come through the hedge, cross the road and come into the gardens chasing after cats and children. I have had to haul dogs out of the gardens away from pets & family a few times and the owners rarely apologise.


----------



## simongt (4 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> Befriend the dog and it might not bike you.


And how do you stop dogs chasing folk on bikes - ? 
Take the dog's bike away - !


----------



## Nibor (4 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> But what if i stop and the thing attacks me? I think it's best to outrun/cycle it.


Most dogs are only after the chase and lose interest.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

Nibor said:


> Most dogs


But not all dogs! I'll never forget the time i cycled past a local scrapyard to find myself confronted by a Doberman and a Japanese Akita. Instead of outrunning/cycling them i calmly got off my bike and walked away,only for them to circle me trying to nip me. As soon as i got away from the scrapyard area they lost interest. About a week or so later it was in the Accy Observer that a bloke had been attacked and his dog badly mauled by these creatures. It was T Smith &Sons yard. Being local you'll know who/which one i mean. https://www.accringtonobserver.co.uk/news/local-news/eight-arrested-after-police-scrap-10738779


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Isn't it supposed to be a 20 pence piece? Seriously though,if i could send in pic's i wouldn't be off the site as i have sooo many things to show! Even more serious,the bite has i wouldn't say put me off cycling,but it's made me more aware if that was possible/needed of how dogs are so unpredictable. This bollox we hear of 'he's only being friendly' and 'well if you'd stopped to just let him sniff you instead of running/cycling away he wouldn't have bitten you' blah blah just isn't right! As i've stated i have a dog,i hate animal cruelty and would probably get more upset over animals suffering than humans suffering,but i have a right to be safe from bloody dogs that not only can bite you but in the case of cyclists can either knock you off or cause you to fall off causing serious injury!


I live in Denmark and dont keep up with which coins you have and which you are getting rid of. I hear you are going back to the old pounds, shillings and pence. non of this decimal nonsense. soon


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

You heard wrong. Were going back to groats. 17 groats to the sheep, 9 sheep to the cow. What could be simpler?


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Sep 2018)

In the mid 90's I heard of a Maths teacher who was seen by inspectors teaching £/s/d. When asked why he said "I think it might come back".


----------



## rrarider (4 Sep 2018)

Globalti said:


> Another strategy is to stop and bend down pretending to pick up a stone, a gesture that's recognised by dogs all over the world.


I doubt that would work in Accrington. Chucking a Nori at the beast would be a much more effective tactic there.


----------



## Globalti (4 Sep 2018)

Oh no, it's true, i read it on dogchat.com in the General Dogging Discussions in a thread titled "Bloody two-legs kicked my balls".


----------



## Salar (4 Sep 2018)

Another chapter in the long awaited book. Never a dull moment in your life.

I find it hard to believe it was a Labradoodle i.e as you call them designer dogs. Cockapoos I don't know, but Labradoodles, particularly Australian ones are the most friendly and intelligent dogs out there. I know, I have one and it is well trained.

But like people there is always an odd one about.


----------



## Drago (4 Sep 2018)

Labradoodles = Mongrels.


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Labradoodles = Mongrels.


Pedigree mongrels


----------



## Salar (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Labradoodles = Mongrels.



Australian Labradoodles, posh mongrels were bred to be hyperallergenic , non shredding and to be used as guide dogs and companions for the blind.
Then a load of plonkers, mostly in the USA I believe considered them as designer dogs which eventually spread to the UK.
I loathe them being called designer dogs.

There's also a big difference between British and Australian Labradoodles, Aussie ones are nicer. 

Anyway it will be low tide soon and I'll be off down the beach with our (F1) Australian Labradoodle who loves a swim in the pools.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Labradoodles = Mongrels.





Salar said:


> Another chapter in the long awaited book. Never a dull moment in your life.
> 
> I find it hard to believe it was a Labradoodle i.e as you call them designer dogs. Cockapoos I don't know, but Labradoodles, particularly Australian ones are the most friendly and intelligent dogs out there. I know, I have one and it is well trained.
> 
> But like people there is always an odd one about.


It was about the size of a Springer Spaniel,with curly hair like a Poodle's and floppy ears like a Bedlington Terrier's. It might've been intelligent,possibly even a member of Mensa,but whatever it was it was a threat to my safety!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2018)

Sounds like a crocodoodle to me


----------



## lazyfatgit (5 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Sounds like a crocodoodle to me


Crocoddoodles probably only attack swimmers, boaters and fishermen.


----------



## User16625 (5 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sorry Accy but I'm struggling to sympathise with you here. You don't think there could be a correlation between having kicked the dog in the head a few days ago and it biting you yesterday do you?
> 
> For what it's worth I got bitten a few weeks ago for the first time ever on a ride as mentioned here: link
> 
> I suppose I'm too big a softy when it comes to dogs as I didn't feel the need to lash out at him and the owner showed me the broken collar so I know it was just one of those things.



I don't get why people hate the fact that Accy wanted to cave the dog's head in. If another human came up to you and punched you, you would punch him back. A dog's bite is their way of punching someone. Everyone has the right to defend themselves, including in the form of kicking a dog that tried to bite you. I would hit a dog if one tried to attack me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Sep 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Everyone has the right to defend themselves, including in the form of kicking a dog that tried to bite you.



This is what i meant when i said "so i unclipped and managed to kind of stomp on it's head but with only enough pressure to push it away rather than crack its skull(unfortunately)". As i've said in an earlier post,i wasn't really after cracking its skull it was just a figure of speech. What else could i use to defend myself apart from my foot/shoe? It's attached to the strongest bit of my body and it's also protected by my shoe which has hard nylon cleats and metal clips. No way was i going to stick my hand out and try to push it away! I think some posters think we should just roll over and let a dog do what it wants. Just as long as the dog doesn't get hurt in the attack process then that's all that matters to them. 

This is what happened to some unfortunate woman who couldn't defend herself against a dog attack. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sa-Anderson-65-attacked-Staffie-type-dog.html


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I don't get why people hate the fact that Accy wanted to cave the dog's head in. If another human came up to you and punched you, you would punch him back. A dog's bite is their way of punching someone. Everyone has the right to defend themselves, including in the form of kicking a dog that tried to bite you. I would hit a dog if one tried to attack me.


The way the original post is worded, Accy encountered the dog a few days previously to the incident and lashed out at it first. So now there is a dog that thinks cyclists are aggressive creatures that need to be bitten.

I'll agree with others that if the owners know the dog is prone to chasing cyclists then it should have been on a lead. They were irresponsible.


----------



## rugby bloke (6 Sep 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> I've put several posts on here about the selfishness and denial of many dog owners. "He won't bite". Etc.
> But I had a sister who was scared of dogs. She was 5 and on her way to the shop (1963 so roads not as busy as today). She was chased into road and under a bus and died at the scene. Dog owner never found.
> I only found out a couple of years ago that my uncle was about 100 yards away waiting for bus going in opposite direction and saw everything.
> Granddaughters are terrified of dogs, previous experience with other grand parents alsation that was kept in house and never walked. If dogs are around when we are with them I'm terrified of possible consequences.


It can be hard to admit you have a problem controlling your dog. We have a rescue dog that is completely unpredictable, she is never off the lead if there is a chance of meeting another dog or other people. We only let her off the lead when we are out in the fields. By contrast our other dog is so reliable he never goes on the lead. Unfortunately some dog owners are no so honest about the nature of their dogs.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The way the original post is worded, Accy encountered the dog a few days previously to the incident and lashed out at it first. So now there is a dog that thinks cyclists are aggressive creatures that need to be bitten.



That's not how it reads to me:



Accy cyclist said:


> Last Tuesday it flew at me and started to run and stalk me as i was climbing at about 9mph. It circled my bike growling and stuff



Seems Accy was, reasonably, apprehensive of suffering an injury so fended the dog off with his foot.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That's not how it reads to me:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Accy was, reasonably, apprehensive of suffering an injury so fended the dog off with his foot.


Regardless of that I still think he was wrong to "kind of stomp on it's head" and probably made it more likely for the dog to bite the next time. Just my opinion.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I still think he was wrong to "kind of stomp on it's head"



That's fine but it's not right to characterise Accy as the aggressor in the situation.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Sep 2018)

User3094 said:


> The dog wasnt going after Accy as such. Its the chase (hunt) instinct in them thats triggered with fast moving objects (runners and cyclists). Racing greyhounds and police dogs are trained to exploit and control this instinct. So if Accy encounters this particular dog again he either needs to slow right down or speed right up



This hunt instinct is to bring down prey, right? 
Does the victim (or the dog) know the chase is going to end without injury?

I wouldn't slow right down and be an easy target, nor would I speed right up. I'm not going to risk fast riding, in panic & looking backwards, in a park.
I'll dismount and keep my bike between me and the dog, allowing a reasonable time for the owner to get it under control. After that time, the dog's getting walloped.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2018)

You'll miss all this excitement once you go and retire by the sea 

Looking forward to the next chapter already


----------



## Crankarm (6 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is what i meant when i said "so i unclipped and managed to kind of stomp on it's head but with only enough pressure to push it away rather than crack its skull(unfortunately)". As i've said in an earlier post,i wasn't really after cracking its skull it was just a figure of speech. What else could i use to defend myself apart from my foot/shoe? It's attached to the strongest bit of my body and it's also protected by my shoe which has hard nylon cleats and metal clips. No way was i going to stick my hand out and try to push it away! I think some posters think we should just roll over and let a dog do what it wants. Just as long as the dog doesn't get hurt in the attack process then that's all that matters to them.
> 
> This is what happened to some unfortunate woman who couldn't defend herself against a dog attack. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sa-Anderson-65-attacked-Staffie-type-dog.html



Accy you have my full sympathy. Take pics of your injuries. Record the event in your diary, time, description of dog, breed if known, owner and make and reg of vehicle. IME the only way to deal with dogs that are out of control is to get mad with the owners and I mean real mad. I don't see why people without dogs should put up with being chased, mutts jumping up scratching and biting, as well as trying to avoid stepping in all the crap their hounds deposit all over the ground that owners cba to pick up or hang from trees in small bags. It is disgusting. Dog owners are up there with smokers and drivers who drive and dial. Obviously it is the owner who has failed to train their mutt properly. If it had happened to me I would have confronted the owner on the first occasion. If it happened again I would I have booted the dog into outer space or D-locked it and then taken on the owner. It is against the law to allow your dog to roam off a lead out of control biting people. Period. Btw I am not anti dog I am just anti the morons who own dogs who fail to take their responsibilities seriously. I did think of getting a dog years ago but decided not to as I could not make the full commitment that is required in owning a dog.


----------



## Nibor (6 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Labradoodles = Mongrels.


Wish I could double like a post. Designer Mongrel names get right up my nose


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2018)

I paid £500 for a Labrawhore puppy with an absolutely first class working pedigree.

Daughter #3 paid £600 for a Poojon. Go figure.


----------



## Nibor (7 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> I paid £500 for a Labrawhore puppy with an absolutely first class working pedigree.
> 
> Daughter #3 paid £600 for a Poojon. Go figure.


People are charging up to a grand for one of those it is ludicrous.


----------



## Salar (7 Sep 2018)

And what do people pay for designer bikes and lycra.


----------



## Gary E (7 Sep 2018)

I've never been attacked (playfully or otherwise) by a designer bike or fancy cycling clothes. 
I do however run the gauntlet every time I take a shortcut across the local park. I've had more than one conversation with dog owners about their dogs and what their dog leave behind


----------



## Salar (7 Sep 2018)

https://mpora.com/action/road-cycling/roadies-attack/


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Sep 2018)

I come into contact with quite a few dog walkers on one of my regular rides and I don't get much trouble with them at all, I just slow down when passing so they don't get too excited. I suspect that animals have a finely tuned sense as to whether you are hostile to them, and if you really don't like dogs they can tell. Cats also seem to know if someone is friendly or hostile, and won't go near some people whereas they will happily approach others.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2018)

Today's story is brought to you through the square window....


----------



## User16625 (8 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is what i meant when i said "so i unclipped and managed to kind of stomp on it's head but with only enough pressure to push it away rather than crack its skull(unfortunately)".



Nothing wrong with you having used enough pressure to turn it's skull to dust. Aggressive or out of control dogs are a hazard in general. Next time it could be a toddler on a bike it goes for. I have no issue with you turning that man's dog into a hotdog. I'm not condoning cruelty but I'm not gonna stand for being mauled either. 



Rickshaw Phil said:


> Regardless of that I still think he was wrong to "kind of stomp on it's head" and probably made it more likely for the dog to bite the next time. Just my opinion.



All the more reason Accy should have debrained it. Dead dogs don't bite. Stomping on it's head was a form of self defence, and based on what has been said, I think a reasonable one. I know it sounds cruel, but it's something I would only resort to after a dog had attempted to bite me, which would either just drive me nuts, or potentially put me in hospital.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Sep 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Nothing wrong with you having used enough pressure to turn it's skull to dust. Aggressive or out of control dogs are a hazard in general. Next time it could be a toddler on a bike it goes for. I have no issue with you turning that man's dog into a hotdog. I'm not condoning cruelty but I'm not gonna stand for being mauled either.
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason Accy should have debrained it. Dead dogs don't bite. Stomping on it's head was a form of self defence, and based on what has been said, I think a reasonable one. I know it sounds cruel, but it's something I would only resort to after a dog had attempted to bite me, which would either just drive me nuts, or potentially put me in hospital.


(Takes @RideLikeTheStig off Christmas card list).


----------



## User16625 (8 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> (Takes @RideLikeTheStig off Christmas card list).



Fair enough. The thing is cycling is only RLTS's second favorite thing


----------



## simongt (13 Sep 2018)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Cats also seem to know if someone is friendly or hostile, and won't go near some people whereas they will happily approach others.


'Cos cats are smart and more aware of the vibes that we humans give out - !


----------

